# New nylon guitar from Pettinhouse | ClassicGuitar sample library



## pettinhouse (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm working on a new product. ClassicGuitar. 

ClassicGuitar is a stereo acoustic nylon guitar 24bt 48Khz finger style, dry samples for Kontakt 2 and 3. It has Key Switches ( Slides, Hammer Ons, Trills, etc ) Round robin for alternate notes, Full sustain, natural decay, 4 velocity layers. 

ClassicGuitar is more that just a nylon guitar. It is 4 products in 1 availble now as a pre order. 

1 - Nylon Guitar 
2 - Small Guitar ( Sort of Balalaika sound or a "cavaquinho", brazilian small guitar) 
3 - Acoustic bass based on a nylon guitar. 
4 - Percussions made with the guitar. 

Consider that the audio demos below are made on a BETA ver. of ClassicGuitar without any articulation. 

Audio demos: 

Arpeggio demo | ClassicGuitar, arpeggio ( listen to the dynamic ) 
http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/Arpeggio.mp3 

Spanish demo | Here I used ClassicGuitar plus strum noises 
http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/Spanish.mp3 

In the next demo you can listen to all the instruments 

Latin demo | Small Guitar, Acoustic Bass, Percussions 
http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/Latin.mp3 


If you pre order ClassicGuitar now you'll receive it on Tuesday Jun 16. 

Pre order ClassicGuitar now for $99 instead of $129 and you'll receive it on Tuesday Jun 16. 

The offer is valid till Tuesday 16 Jun. 

To pre order ClassicGuitar for $99 click here: http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/cgpreorder.html 

More info about pettinhouse here: www.pettinhouse.com 

Please help me to spread the word. 

For any question please feel free to write me here 

Ciao, 

Andrea


----------



## Niah (Jun 11, 2009)

I am really impressed by this library Andrea, congratulations.

However I would like to know how many gigabytes is this library and if it will downloadable?

looking forward to the release =o


----------



## pettinhouse (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Niah,

The library will be probably something like 1Gb or 1.5Gb and it will be available for Download or DVD

Best,

Andrea


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2009)

Andrea does great stuff.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2009)

I totally agree and look forward to this.
Your first Guitar sounded really good, as I heard a demo over @ NS, but by the time I went back to see if there was more information ot another demo the thread disappeared.
If I remember correctly I asked for a link as I had forgot the name and even the chap who posted the link had a Squiggly mark through it $%&&??
I am glad you popped in to remind me of the name.
The reason why I liked it so much it sounded good dry w/o and the gunk..

Thanks, and I look forward to ò


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jun 12, 2009)

chimuelo @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> I totally agree and look forward to this.
> Your first Guitar sounded really good, as I heard a demo over @ NS, but by the time I went back to see if there was more information ot another demo the thread disappeared.
> If I remember correctly I asked for a link as I had forgot the name and even the chap who posted the link had a Squiggly mark through it $%&&??
> I am glad you popped in to remind me of the name.
> ...



Yeah, that very likely could have been my thread from late last year. I created it when Andrea / Pettinhouse was doing a group buy and I started a thread at NorthernSounds where I mentioned how good I thought his demos sounded and linked (or tried to link, at least) to the group buy. At the time, I had just learned about Pettinhouse and immediately thought they made great libraries (which they, in fact, do). Francis /Bela D went on the warpath and within an hour, I was banned for life for mentioning Pettinhouse and their group buy after being a member of NorthernSounds for several years without being aware of their very troubling practices (a little deep into this topic, but the US FTC recently had a ruling that makes these practices potentially major violations). NorthernSounds does not allow the name Pettinhouse and many others to be written in posts nor allow links to his site (it automatically censors the words and domains when a user types them) because he does not pay them a fee for having his products mentioned at their site. (For the record, I have advised more than a dozen developers on marketing and some of them pay NorthernSounds in order to post and mention their products, some have been presented the deal and will not do it). Not exactly an open forum in any sense. 

Anyhow, since that whole experience, I've become a Pettinhouse customer, a fan of his work and even given some marketing advice (I contacted Andrea after being banned to share the story and we soon became friends). Pettinhouse has certainly earned a place on my short list of favorite developers. 

Nice job on the new library, Andrea!

- eDrummist


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 12, 2009)

Absolutely. Northern sound sucks. Shameful.

Pettinhouse,Orang Tree ,Fable Sounds. Spectrasonics and on and on-- remarkable developers, business people and human beings all rewriting the small business paradigm and quietly changing the way music is being written and performed like no other time I can think of. 

I'm forever grateful. It's ,for me, making music so exciting. 

Oh yeah- really wonderful sounding guitar - it's something unique that can be heard in the first 2 notes.


----------



## pettinhouse (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi folks!

Thank you,

just a quick note to remind you that today is the last day for preordering ClassicGuitar for $99 instead of $129.

To pre order ClassicGuitar for $99 click here: http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/cgpreorder.html

Have a nice week,

Andrea


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 15, 2009)

I must have it.
I immediately went over to my Micheal Tilson Thomas collections and dug out the Power Of Love from the album Apocalypse. I love the way John McLaughlin and MTT incorporated electic and acoutic instruments w/ Symphonic arrangements.
The Classical Guitar sounds so close to that one.
It will be my first mock up when I get it.
Excellent work.
Do they charge developers here to advertise? Hell I might want to get into that business, sounds quite profitable especially if you can ban and censor your critics.
I actually was attacked by the Garritan crowd when I demanded a refund to anyone who bought the " authorized " Steinway. They advertised sostenuto pedals, and then released it w/o having advertised claims. A note from the forum moderator/Garritan developer reminded me of my agreement. When I re read said documemt I did notice that it basically said I agreed to agree that everything they make is incredible, and I use it in all of my Major Motion Picture Releases...... =o 

Nice Work Sir....It will be a nice addition to my current instruments.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 18, 2009)

Any word on release?


----------



## garylionelli (Jun 18, 2009)

My first reaction when I saw your post was something like, oh great, yet another lifeless guitar library. We're all waiting for LASS strings anyhow, so who wants a guitar lib right now? Plus, I play guitar, so I usually don't look into guitar libraries very much. Yours, however, blew me away. Sound quality, expressiveness, just great. Excellent work Andrea!


----------



## FireGS (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have a new project just begging for this. I was going to try and play it myself, but I know I couldnt get this kind of sound... Must.. Have..

I think real guitar players are going to appreciate the sound of this more than non-players


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Andrea,

I've just got 'round to playing with this new library of yours and I'm loving it.
Someone else talked about having to be a guitarist to appreciate this and I, as someone who plays any other instrument even more poorly than guitar, surely appreciates.

Ray


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't like it, real guitar is a much better tool


----------



## FireGS (Jun 21, 2009)

While RealGuitar may be a better TOOL, its sound sucks. This, on the other hand, sounds WAY more realistic. No question.


----------



## Camus (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree, Real guitar is a very overthought, flexible tool for almost evrything from Melodic to chords to rhythms.
But I love the new Pettinhouse acoustic because of it´s very intimate and musical sound. I also love this round robin programmed noise effects that gives the feeling of a live player sitting in the recording room. The best sound is bthe breathing one

For an upfront "classical guitar" - it sounds fantastic in Jazz and popmusic also - I would always take trhe peetinhouse CG.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jun 22, 2009)

Andrea,

Would it be possible for you to program chord strums for these libraries? 

Programming chord strums by hand, as I'm sure you know, is a pain. As other people have mentioned, RealGuitar seems to be the best thing going for realistic acoustic guitar strums using a midi-keyboard, but the quality of samples in Kontakt libraries like yours is often better. Akkord in Kontakt does a decent strum -- is it possible for you to program something similar?

- eDrummist


----------



## sirbellog (Jun 22, 2009)

I second the strum request : 
I've had your ClassicGuitar for a few days now (many thanks BTW for your very friendly support, Andrea) and I think it's a very good value soundwise, along with a straightforward instrument for playing melodies.

But yes, chords are not that easy, and a strumming script would bring your excellent libraries to the next level I guess.


----------



## bryla (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried replacing Andreas samples with the Kontakt samples in the Akkord guitar from the Kontakt library?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jun 22, 2009)

bryla @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Have you tried replacing Andreas samples with the Kontakt samples in the Akkord guitar from the Kontakt library?



Does that work? Wouldn't the samples have to be layed out and layered just the same as the Akkord samples to make that work effectively? (I would try it, but I currently don't have a DAW set up and won't have my next DAW machine set up for at least a month).


----------



## bryla (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember someone did it with balalaika samples. Or was it the other way around: taking the Kontakt samples in to a Chris Hein instrument?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 22, 2009)

Bummer that I missed this sale. :cry: 


Rob


----------



## pettinhouse (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, 

today I officially released ClassicGuitar the stereo acoustic nylon guitar, finger style for Native Instruments Kontakt 2 and 3 available for download or in DVD. 

Listen to the audio demo: 

Spanish DEMO 
http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/CGSpanish.mp3 

Jazz DEMO 
http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/CGJazz.mp3 

More info & audio demo here - http://www.pettinhouse.com 

Grazie, Please I need to know what do you think about it, your opinion is very important to me. 

Andrea


----------



## FireGS (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm loving it so far! I only have one question, how do you make it do the Rasgueado in your last Spanish demo there? is that just 6 notes placed close, then one of the percussion samples layered? It sounds very good.


----------



## sirbellog (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations Andrea,

those 2 demos are IMO very, very good !!

As I told you elsewhere, I'm always impressed with your music : indeed, besides being among the most friendly and gifted samplelib developers I know of, who makes affordable and efficient instruments, I think you're a great performer as well.
This talent shows also in former videos where you play your libraries real time with great mastery.

I for one wish I knew how to make those very convincing flamenco strums without spending long, tedious hours of editing, and probably with a result not so great....

I wish you success on this one, and recommend it to everyone : having recently got it, I can just repeat that the tones and playability are great !


----------



## lux (Jun 25, 2009)

Just heard the demo Andrea sent out to existing customers, hadnt read this thread yet.

It sounds really good, definitely a must get it.


----------



## Raindog (Jun 25, 2009)

eDrummist @ 22nd June 2009 said:


> Andrea,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to program chord strums for these libraries?
> 
> ...



If you also own Realguitar or RealStrat you can use RealGuitar´s chord engine to trigger the Pettinhouse guitar. Works very well.

Another possibility would be for Andrea to provide strum attack sounds. he has done this with his Jazz Guitar and the result is very convincing. You play the strum attack sound with the left hand just slightly before playing the chord (beware not to use "guitar impossible chords" though). Makes a nice strumming chord without using a chord script.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2009)

Just recieved this library and I must say the 'tone' is exceptional. Lacks some of the engine features of RG but IMHO the tone is so much more convincing. Excellent work Andrea.

(I'll have to try out the midi out thingy in RG)


Rob


----------



## Raindog (Jun 25, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ 25th June 2009 said:


> Just recieved this library and I must say the 'tone' is exceptional. Lacks some of the engine features of RG but IMHO the tone is so much more convincing. Excellent work Andrea.
> 
> (I'll have to try out the midi out thingy in RG)
> 
> ...



Works very well as I mentioned before


----------



## tradivoro (Jun 26, 2009)

ozmorphasis, when somebody makes a sample library, they are usually making it to be as flexible as possible for all types of musical situations... I think a library that only captured the "classical" sound wouldn't be as versatile, especially when you're writing cues that are more pop oriented... Also, although Andrea showed some solo guitar pieces here to show how real the sampled guitar sounds, in real life, I don't think people are going to use a sampled guitar for classical solo, as in unaccompanied, work, especially if its a reproduction of a classical work (i.e., villalobos) or a representation of a new classical guitar work... usually it's going to be part of an ensemble with some solo here and there... For classical solo work, I think most people would hire a guitar player, or play the part themselves, if they are a guitarist..

But in any event, eventually, somebody may come out with a library of different types of nylon string guitars... And your wish will be fullfilled...


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 26, 2009)

tradivoro,

I agree with completely when it comes to the contexts in which these libraries would typically be used. I guess there is simply an aesthetic preference that I have, that would be no more difficult to capture than what is already being sampled, that simply has not been released by anyone yet.

"But in any event, eventually, somebody may come out with a library of different types of nylon string guitars... And your wish will be fullfilled... Smile"

I hope so!!

BTW, since I am a guitarist myself, my main use for guitar samples is actually to use for really quick renderings of my compositions within sibelius. Currently I am using the concert guitar from VSL for this. It works fine, and is the best I've found so far. However, I'd like to improve upon this if possible. The main use is when I have new and difficult composition that I want to send off for a competition/grant proposal/etc. In these situations, I often don't have the time to learn the part and properly record it myself...so, I just have sibelius render a version and send it off. Obviously, the better the mocked up version, the more it helps my cause. o-[][]-o 

Cheers,
O


----------



## veetguitar (Jun 30, 2009)

ozmorphasis is right in what he says. However, being myself a classical guitarist myself, I realized in various recording situations that the "thick" classical tone works mostly for solo arrangements or were the guitar really stands out. As soon as there is even a little percussion and a few instruments , you will need that percussive aspect in the guitar tone. The beauty of the *classical *guitar tone gets drowned easily.
As much as I am a fan of VSL for their orchestral sample libraries, I am not too fond of their guitar. The tone is a funny mix of hollow and sharp, quite untypical for classical guitar. And yes, it breaks up far too drastic. That kind of dynamic tone shaping needs a better player then the one in VSL. 
Of course the programing is really good, but... 
So, for ozmorphasis VSL is maybe right now the only choice, as it is the most complete sample set. At least, some serious eqing is required. But for me the overall sound is not right there and I would fancy *much *more detail for convincing renderings of classical pieces.
In a way it is good: We guitar player are (at the moment!) still safe of being replaced! 
lol :twisted:


----------

